# All Beef Fatty



## link (Aug 10, 2015)

Made a nice Fatty recently that came out really good. I had some burger I needed to use and just happened to have so bacon so a fatty it is.

Bacon Weave













IMG_2715.JPG



__ link
__ Aug 10, 2015






Filling - Spinach, Sharp Cheddar , Mozzarella, and a final strip of bacon.













IMG_2716.JPG



__ link
__ Aug 10, 2015






Rolled up













IMG_2718.JPG



__ link
__ Aug 10, 2015






Smoked 













IMG_2719.JPG



__ link
__ Aug 10, 2015






And Cut













IMG_2720.JPG



__ link
__ Aug 10, 2015






This was very good and gone in no time.

Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## jcollins (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks Tasty! Thanks for posting about the beef i have been wondering how it would do im thinking of doing a pizza fattie with beef.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice looking fatty!


----------



## link (Aug 10, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Looks Tasty! Thanks for posting about the beef i have been wondering how it would do im thinking of doing a pizza fattie with beef.


My family actually likes them better if they are all beef. Sometimes I do a mix of Beef and Sausage but the all beef is what they like.


----------



## muralboy (Aug 11, 2015)

Link, That looks awesome. Been thinking about trying my first.  What temp and how long did you cook it at?  What internal temp?

thanks


----------



## link (Aug 11, 2015)

muralboy said:


> Link, That looks awesome. Been thinking about trying my first.  What temp and how long did you cook it at?  What internal temp?
> 
> thanks


I smoked it at 225° to an internal temp of 160° and let it sit for a bit to carry over to 165°. I think this took about 4 hours.


----------



## bear55 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great looking fattie.


----------

